
Bitfinex's banking problems solved: Snitches get stitches - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2018/10/17/bitfinexs-banking-problems-solved-snitches-get-stitches/
======
londons_explore
If deposits go direct to withdrawers...

How does bitfinex know the transaction is completed?

How do they deal with one side claiming they never received the money, with
the other side claiming they sent it?

This is exactly the issue local bitcoins has, and they need an entire
reputation system to combat it, and still fraud rates are pretty high.

~~~
davidgerard
That's why there's a bit of question as to this, 'cos it's a frankly nuts
system when we're dealing with a minimum of $10k a transaction.

(OTOH, this is Bitcoin, so "but that's stupid!" doesn't mean it isn't done
that way.)

But something like a deposit->withdrawal hookup might explain the multiple
days' delay.

